# Ultrasonic cleaner



## Grand Guru (28/12/18)

I’m considering to get myself an ultrasonic cleaner and would appreciate some advice from our experienced members. Is it worth it? If yes, what specs should I look for? If no, how do you guys clean your gear effectively?
What I’m doing at the moment is to unmount my atties, give them a nice wash with sunlight under the tap then let them soak in boiling water with a some vinegar to neutralize old juice smells and taste. I must say that it’s working most of the time with a little bit less success for the squonk bottles that tend to keep smell/taste of old juices.

Your inputs will be highly appreciated !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/12/18)

Havent had one myself. But i did hear that it damages any plastic parts such as o rings. I think @Rob Fisher commented about it
So it might damage the bottles as well. I personally only use warm water and sunlight

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/12/18)

Yip I have one and no longer use it because the O-Rings get damaged and some aluminium parts get marks... I have kept it in case I need some really in depth cleaning and I would remove all rubber parts... but honestly it's not worth it... Sunlight dishwashing liquid and hot water does the trick!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Gimli (28/12/18)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m considering to get myself an ultrasonic cleaner and would appreciate some advice from our experienced members. Is it worth it? If yes, what specs should I look for? If no, how do you guys clean your gear effectively?
> What I’m doing at the moment is to unmount my atties, give them a nice wash with sunlight under the tap then let them soak in boiling water with a some vinegar to neutralize old juice smells and taste. I must say that it’s working most of the time with a little bit less success for the squonk bottles that tend to keep smell/taste of old juices.
> 
> Your inputs will be highly appreciated !


I found soaking squonk bottles over night in some vodka got rid of old juice smells

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/12/18)

Gimli said:


> I found soaking squonk bottles over night in some vodka got rid of old juice smells


How dare you. Thats sacrilidge!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

Gimli said:


> I found soaking squonk bottles over night in some vodka got rid of old juice smells



Lemon juice works great bro! With warm water left overnight
Or sunlight dishwashers liquid.it contains lemon juice aswell.
Vinegar solution also works but it must be a weak ditlue

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (28/12/18)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m considering to get myself an ultrasonic cleaner and would appreciate some advice from our experienced members. Is it worth it? If yes, what specs should I look for? If no, how do you guys clean your gear effectively?
> What I’m doing at the moment is to unmount my atties, give them a nice wash with sunlight under the tap then let them soak in boiling water with a some vinegar to neutralize old juice smells and taste. I must say that it’s working most of the time with a little bit less success for the squonk bottles that tend to keep smell/taste of old juices.
> 
> Your inputs will be highly appreciated !



I have one and never use it for any vape gear,agree 100% with @Rob Fisher.I use it for cleaning jewellery,personally I wouldn't recommend spending on one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/18)

Thank you so much for the inputs. It looks like I’m going to continue doing it the same old way. Maybe let the bottles soak overnight instead of one hour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/18)

Grand Guru said:


> Thank you so much for the inputs. It looks like I’m going to continue doing it the same old way. Maybe let the bottles soak overnight instead of one hour.



You can also dedicate different bottles to different flavour profiles that dont clash

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (28/12/18)

I soak mine in some 70% ethanol. Think you can get some at dischem. Lifts the juice right off. And dries quickly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> How dare you. Thats sacrilidge!


Nobody said that the vodka goes down the drain, on the up side it is now flavoured

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/18)

Adephi said:


> I soak mine in some 70% ethanol. Think you can get some at dischem. Lifts the juice right off. And dries quickly.


I’ll definitely give it a try! Thanks bud


----------



## baardbek (29/12/18)

Have never been able to keep vodka in my mouth overnight LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (29/12/18)

Adephi said:


> I soak mine in some 70% ethanol. Think you can get some at dischem. Lifts the juice right off. And dries quickly.



you serious ?


----------



## Adephi (29/12/18)

vicTor said:


> you serious ?



Yep. I work in a lab so we got litres of the stuff. I can get 90% but that might be overkill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (29/12/18)

Adephi said:


> Yep. I work in a lab so we got litres of the stuff. I can get 90% but that might be overkill.



any good for coil cleaning ?


----------



## Grand Guru (29/12/18)

I tried the 90% on a pulse mod and it bleached the hell out of it. I had to apply some oil on it to restore its shine


----------



## Adephi (29/12/18)

vicTor said:


> any good for coil cleaning ?



I take the whole atty appart, soak ti for about 5 minutes coil and all. Leave for a minute to dry. The dry burn it. Dip the coil in again if needed.

When you dryburn and it is not completely dry you might get a little flame from the ethanol. It won't last long enough to cause any damage.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Morix (4/4/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m considering to get myself an ultrasonic cleaner and would appreciate some advice from our experienced members. Is it worth it? If yes, what specs should I look for? If no, how do you guys clean your gear effectively?
> What I’m doing at the moment is to unmount my atties, give them a nice wash with sunlight under the tap then let them soak in boiling water with a some vinegar to neutralize old juice smells and taste. I must say that it’s working most of the time with a little bit less success for the squonk bottles that tend to keep smell/taste of old juices.
> 
> Your inputs will be highly appreciated !


The cleaner cuts down steep time. Eg. 8hour run would resemble a week steep... And so forth... There is a slight taste difference but nothing major as well your juices expire faster...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

